# Ariens GT20 solenoid clicking



## allenbowman4 (Apr 26, 2014)

I've recently put a new ignition control module on my Ariens GT20 with a Kohler 20hp engine. It started and ran fine for 10 minutes. I shut it off and went to start it a few days later. The solenoid clicked and the starter turned very slow. I replaced the solenoid and same thing. I replaced the starter (had to pull the engine) and tried again. Now the solenoid is making a grinding sound and ther starter does not turn at all. It seems to be an electrical issue of current not getting to the starter, but I'm not sure what could be causing it. Solenoid is new and all cables seem to be OK. Fuse is good. Any thoughts on what it could be? This tractor is very frustrating.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Sounds like your battery is bad. Try putting your voltmeter on it and have someone try to crank the engine. If the voltage drops below 9-10v when cranking, then the battery is probably bad, or you have a bad ground between the battery and the starter. Check your grounds to be sure they are clean and tight.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

Country Boy said:


> Sounds like your battery is bad. Try putting your voltmeter on it and have someone try to crank the engine. If the voltage drops below 9-10v when cranking, then the battery is probably bad, or you have a bad ground between the battery and the starter. Check your grounds to be sure they are clean and tight.


Thats what it sounds like, Is it just me or do some of the Ariens with the twins seem to have more electrical issues? I guess its just the nature of the beast when you get more lights and gadgets.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

The GT's in general from Ariens had wiring issues. If you look at the rat's nest of wires under the dash area by the battery, you'd see why. They over engineered that unit, and there are way more wires there than there really needs to be. A modern tractor has probably 1/4-1/2 of the number of wires compared to those tractors.


----------



## allenbowman4 (Apr 26, 2014)

New battery did the trick. Thanks! However, after one mowing I now have a hydraulic line leaking......ugh! Back to the garage.


----------

